# Hawaiian Tropics



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Has anyone soaped a really good Hawaiian Tropics type scent, suntan lotion (not Coppertone) scent? I need something that screams Hawaii.....doing a pineapple and also a Plumeria....yep I got an account in Hawaii!!!! :woohoo

Also what is the new soap site? Used to hang out at soapdishforum.com what is the most active one now? Thanks everyone. Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

That's really cool Vicki! 

I don't know a scent like that though. The only soap site I frequent is thedishforum.com which I think is the same you listed.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Coconut from southerngardenscent smells like suntan lotion to me.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Necie have you soaped it? I have one that will be used for lotions and body butters, but in soap, plastic cat pee  If you soap it can I buy a bar from you? Vicki


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

:wow :handclap
That's so great Vicki!!!!!!

NG has a fragrance called Carribean, it supposed to be pineapple and coconut, but the pineapple overpowers the coconut. Soaps like a dream and turns dark brown (I love brown soaps!). http://www.justscent.com/ has a Coppertone dupe, had good reviews but I've never bought from them so I don't know for myself. Candle science has a Mango Papaya I soap and 
the also have their own version of Jamacia Me Crazy. I'm sure excited for you.....you go girl dance:


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would love to use Candle Science for this since I already use them...have you soaped both of them? Heard any reviews in soap? I really am looking for something more pina coloda than coconutty  I don't think there is such a thing as a good coconut 

And thanks, cool is that this place is on the big island, and my long time customer (our boys are best friends) who is opening up a B&B when they retire, they just payed off their place there, is on another island. Vicki


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Have soaped it. Haven't done lotion yet, but love sniffing the bottle and lotion usually smells just like OOB. When I first soaped it, it STUNK. After a couple days, I thought it might be ok. After about a week--ewwwww--bad perm smell. Somewhere between 2 and 3 weeks it straightened out and smells like coconut. You could eat it...or slather it on.  No A, very slight D.

I think I found an end piece that was tossed in the 'junk' box. I'll let it sit and air out til morning to be sure and then send it to ya. 
BTW--I sell it under the name 'Pina Colada'. I had a Pina Colada scent and didn't like it. I'm a bartender :/ and to me a good pina colada should smell like fresh coconut.  LOL


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank Denise, I would love to soap WSP Lick me all over, it is killer in lotion and body butters, but simply doesn't work in soap. I really am wanting to do this soap up right. Vicki


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I've soaped the Mango Papaya a few times, no A, no D. It's my "Sock Monkey Kisses" works great in lotion too. I can send you a sample if you want.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

So which one is it that smells like coconut from CS? I'm getting low on one of their scents so need to place an order soon. I make NG's Caribbean and yes, the pineapple comes through more than the coconut. And it dark soap. But it's pretty popular esp. in the summer months.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I will paypal anyone back their shipping if they send me even a sliver of their soap if they think it will work for me...THANKS!!!! V


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Yep, the WSP Mango Papaya is very good. I'll send a sample. It's a best seller for me in soap, soy candles & shea cream.

Jenny


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Vicki,
I just mailed you a sample of 3 difference fragrances. The actual name and where it comes from is on the back of each card.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Tamera! You always come through for me!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Congrats on the contract Vicki- those scents are making me drool!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

:blush


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 21, 2009)

Vicki, I have an idea. How about a simple Shea Butter with dried Hibiscus flower in it. You could also do a orange Hibiscus and even one of your Honey comb with Hibiscus flower. Another idea is a soap with Kona coffee beans in it.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Daniel, other than something just on the top of the soap, if you have too much organic material in the soap, folks hate it. It also sits at the bottom of the tub after you bathe. I used to do a rose soap with tiny rosebuds on the top. It was scratchy and be it oats on the top or red clay (which sends very attractive red swirls of soap down your legs  lots of ideas never make it past the first time it's made. Now the Kona coffee is a perfect idea!!! I already put Awapuhi, a wild ginger, in fact it's called Wild Ginger, in my creme rinse and shampoo, which will go in 2 ounce bottles for each room. 

The honeycomb soap has a pick you can pull out before you use it....now the kids soaps that you have to use to get the little toy out, that's different  Vicki


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Well Tamara's won hands down. It was a complete split with as many likeing the Mango Papya from Candle Science as the Carribean from Natures Garden....I think I am going to do both they are that good!

Thank you Tamara, that saves me so much time and money!!! Vicki


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Glad it helped Vicki


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Just throwing this out there...I have used both & like the the WSP Mango Papaya better than the CS. The WSP has more zing to it. Very bright & fresh with a little citrus note.

Remember the cost of shipping is included. The CS FOs ended up costing me more than the WSP. Also, my last couple of WSP orders came with free 2 oz samples of FOs & a little discount. I've had my differences with WSP but overall their FOs are a good value.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Jenny. Vicki


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Lima de Coconut from Aromahaven doesn't discolor to dark brown and smells like the real thing ... pina colada with whipped cream on top ! Mango Papaya a big hit here also.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you Jenny for sending me the samples...your package smelled devine! The Mango Papaya from WSP was completely different than the MP from Tamara! Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

did you prefer one over the other?? the MP??


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Does it read like I sent Melt & Pour? It was CP in Mango Papaya fragrance from Candlescience.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh sorry, I just meant MP, for Mango Papaya not melt and pour 

They are both so different, since I don't order but one scent from WSP I haven't yet ordered it, I will be using the one from Candle Science for my 100% coconut, it also will be a much better match of the Lick me all over (from WSP) that I am going to pair with it for the lotion and body butter. Since I will use so much more of the soap scent I want it to come from a place I use the scent and I can order in larger amounts.

I am going to order the WSP Mango Papaya when I reorder the Lick me all Over, and use it for a new lotion and body butter....Jenny's shea with this was wonderful, I showed it off to a new soaper today. 

Vicki


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Finally got around to soaping my Papaya Soap with WSP Mango Papaya FO a few days ago. So far has discolored to a dark pink/light red. Anyone else have this? 
So far, very sweet *fruity* scent.  Should sell well in FL where we've had quite a few requests for it.


----------

